# :: كتالوجات هيدروليكية :: Pumps ، Valve ، Hoses ، Pipes



## عمر بن رحال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
بظهر الغيب 


أخوكم 
عمر درويش رحال

*Service Manual V14_12-04.pdf​*
*​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Vickers®
General Product Support


----------



## عمر بن رحال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Eaton®
Medium Duty Piston Pump


----------



## جسر الأمل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكوووور...بارك الله فيك *


----------



## عمر بن رحال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

HYDR. 
sabtech.com.sa


----------



## عمر بن رحال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Larzep Hand Pump


----------



## عمر بن رحال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

RFIK Series Reversible Hydraulic Tester


----------



## عمر بن رحال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

HYDRAULIC COMPONENTS
HYDROSTATIC TRANSMISSIONS
GEARBOXES - ACCESSORIES


من هنا​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

MDCV Manual

من هنا ​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

hydrulic hose and fitting


----------



## عمر بن رحال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*hydrulic fitting catalogue

من هنا*​


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

كتالوجات رائعه
شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## المصري 00 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> كتالوجات رائعه
> شكرا اخى العزيز


 جزاك الله خيرا 
والله مجهود رائع
مشكور


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر بن رحال (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ZF_PowerTakeOff_Double_Output


----------



## عمر بن رحال (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Portable Hydraulic Power Pack


----------



## عمر بن رحال (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Pressure Relief Valves

Remote Controls, Relief and Sequence Valves, and Single and
Multiple Pressure Solenoid and Air Operated Relief Valves


----------



## عمر بن رحال (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*LOWARA catalog*​

من هنا​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ISUZU_PTO*​
حمل من هنا​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Tsurumi
ـــــــــــــــــ
StSt MultiStage Catalogue - Float Pump FHP - Aeator TRN BER - Contractors pumps - Sewage pumps - Vortex UZ PN​

أضغط هنا من فضلك


----------



## عمر بن رحال (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Pumps and Motors​


----------



## moha19841 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تكرم يا غالي على مجهوداتك


----------



## العندليب المصرى (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس
وذادك من علمه


----------



## م//مصطفى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد
مشكورررر


----------



## عمر بن رحال (26 أكتوبر 2010)

Hyco


----------



## م.أحمد فارع (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر بن رحال (27 أكتوبر 2010)

Relief Valve AGAM type - ATOS


----------



## ريحانة الخالدي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكركم ووفقكم الله جميعا"


ريحانة الخالدي


----------



## عمر بن رحال (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*DENISON HYDRAULICS
axial piston, variable displacement
open loop pump series PV/PVT D-mod*​
*من هنا*​


----------



## عمراياد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك على المجهود العظيم


----------



## ابوملك76 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وسام امير (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله بكم
اخيك المهندس احمد


----------



## eng_teto75 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز ومشكور على المجهود العظيم ده


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## التعليم الصناعى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## المضخة (28 أكتوبر 2010)

نريد كتب عربى


----------



## عمر بن رحال (30 أكتوبر 2010)

وفق الله الجميع إلى الخير .


----------



## احمدهارون (30 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## عمر بن رحال (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Suction Filters Catalogue.


----------



## يعقوب88 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بــــــــــــارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير و رزقك الفردوس الأعلى 

هذا كل ما استحضرته في ذهني من أدعية و الباقي سيكون في ظهر الغيب بإذن الله


----------



## عمر بن رحال (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*solenoid operated valves*​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*Hyd. Winch*​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*Helical rotor pumps for high pressure low noise industrial application*​


----------



## kasabeh104 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

حقيقى مشكورررررررررين جزاكم الله خيرا عنا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## عمر بن رحال (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*Overcenter Valve - WBCSELU - *​


----------



## نايف علي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

جهد قيم ومكتبة ضخمة 

أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي عمر


----------



## عمر بن رحال (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*Power Packs MC2 - *​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*JIC Fittings*​


----------



## حمــــــــودي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*الله يكرمك *


----------



## ابو علاء القدومي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
هل لديك كتاب يشرح كيف يتم حساب القدرة الكهربائية (حصان) من المواصفات الميكانيكية للمضخة (head, gpm)
شكرا 




0


----------



## ناصرزهرى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
اخوك ناصر زهرى modern


----------



## ناصرزهرى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ربن يكرمك


----------



## خليل النابلسي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر بن رحال (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*Throttle Valve - STC06*​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*Serie T44/160 Telescopico doppio effetto 4 sfili
per macchine da compattazione rifiuti.
4 Stages double acting telescopic cylinder
T44/160 Series for garbage baling machines.*​


----------



## KSA_ENG (14 نوفمبر 2010)

كفيت ووفيت ياشمهندس


----------



## احمد عبد الرض (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## عمر بن رحال (4 ديسمبر 2010)

يرفع للفائدة ، والله الموفق


----------



## كريم غانم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود كبير بارك الله في اعمال وجعلها حسنه في ميزان اعمالكم:34:


----------



## tag elden (6 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you for ever


----------



## khodary222 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

يعجز لسانى عن الشكر والاحترام والتقدير....بارك الله فيك


----------



## helal73 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## 5+5 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## عمر بن رحال (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*وفق الله الجميع إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه*


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## KSA_ENG (29 ديسمبر 2010)

انت رجل معطاء بار ك الله فيك


----------



## الهندي30 (22 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على مجهودك وعلى المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عمر بن رحال (25 يناير 2011)

وفقكم الله جميعا .


----------



## سعيد معمل (25 يناير 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع تستحق الشكر عليه جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد عامر (25 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أبن الوطن (26 يناير 2011)

عاشت ايدك بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن شعبان (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اكرم4 (27 يناير 2011)

الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## ضياء الذهب (31 يناير 2011)

وفقك الله للمزيد من التقدم مشششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## طائـر الصحراء (31 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ورحم الله والديك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (31 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## ملاك بغداد (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ملاك بغداد (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## الأمين حسن (2 فبراير 2011)

مجهود جبار, ولك فائق الإحترام


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (3 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمزة بحسون (3 فبراير 2011)

انا اشكر جزيل الشكر اخي الفاضال


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمزة بحسون (27 فبراير 2011)

فعلا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## عمر بن رحال (28 فبراير 2011)

http://cid-56c6a6bfc5cee96a.office.live.com/browse.aspx/Catalogs


----------



## midoyehia1 (1 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أبو مدنى (22 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك كل الخير


----------



## عمر بن رحال (23 مارس 2011)

*وفق الله الجميع إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه*


----------



## eng haytham (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## adham fahad (24 مارس 2011)

Dear brother:
Some folders are in the Window live but i cant download it,,,,,,,,,,,can you explane for me how i can do that,,,please??


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (25 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (25 مارس 2011)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا**شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا**شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا**شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م احمد خلف (29 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله لك*​


----------



## olivertwist (29 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بن مرضاح (29 مارس 2011)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الف خير


----------



## عمر بن رحال (30 مارس 2011)

وفق الله الجميع إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## Eng.MohD F (30 مارس 2011)

الله يجزاك كل خير اخي الفاضل ووفق الله


----------



## regan (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ......متميز حقا


----------



## وائل البحراوى (31 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااا على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## مهندس/احمدابراهيم (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (29 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## ahhamdy (29 أبريل 2011)

الأخ عمر بن رحال يعجز اللسان عن شكرك على مجهودك المتميز جدا واختياراتك المتميزة ايضا


----------



## Hythamaga (11 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وائل البحراوى (11 مايو 2011)

الاخ عمر ابن رحال فائق الاحترام والتقدير للمجهود المبذول 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
هى دى الموضيع ولا بلاش


----------



## abdelrahim (13 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## safa aldin (15 مايو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك، وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كريم غانم (18 مايو 2011)

*الهيدروليكيات*

عمل فوق الرائع جزاكم الله خيرا :12:


----------



## TAYEBG (18 مايو 2011)

كلها كتب مفيدة وقيمة فجزاكم الله عنها ألف خير . مع أملي أن تمدونا ب sheet تحوي القوانين المستخدمة في التصميم لإختيار المضخات.


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين على عيد (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adnansaadeh (26 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اب جقادو (29 يوليو 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## على شاهين (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## على شاهين (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (29 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك فيك و في مجهودك الرائع


----------



## عمر بن رحال (6 يناير 2012)

*وجزاكم وبارك الله فيكم ، ونفعكم بما فيه

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعواتكم*


----------



## السعيد نصير (16 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (17 يوليو 2012)

مجهود رائع 
جزيت الجنة على ماقدمت وجعله الله في مسزان حسناتك​


----------



## سعيد معمل (17 يوليو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم وزادكم من العطاء وكل عام وانتم بخير وجميع الامة الاسلامية ( اللهم انصر الاسلام أعز المسلمين )
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم ) فا اللهم انصر اخواننا المسلمين الموحدين على أعداء الاسلام فى سوريا *


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

اشطا عاليك ياعم عمرو


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و زادكم من فضله و علمه و توفيقه


----------



## mody77 (23 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## safa aldin (24 يوليو 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## abdelrahim (25 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## برهم السيد (25 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG.M7MDZYOUD (26 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير
موضوع مفيد
يعطيك العافية


----------



## abdelrahim (27 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .... ومشكور على مجهودك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (27 يوليو 2012)

*مشكوووور...بارك الله فيك *


----------



## أسد الله (27 يوليو 2012)

الله يكرمك يا مهندس ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويجازيك عنا كل خير


----------



## لورنس بغداد (29 يوليو 2012)

​موفق انشاء للة​


----------



## يوسف الأسكندراني (29 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وأفادكم الله


----------



## نجاح سيد (31 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## النور القادم (1 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود رائع ... جزاك اله خير


----------



## 3issa (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزااااك الله خيرا مشراكةقيمة بل رائعة


----------



## أبو كنعان (10 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياطيب


----------



## حميةرام (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااا


----------



## حسام محي الدين (20 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t227537-13.html#ixzz243xQt4Bf

​جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و زادكم من فضله و علمه و توفيقه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 أغسطس 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (25 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## برنس البرنس (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed abdel wahed (27 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس لهذا المجهود الجبار وبستئذنك لو فيه كتالوج ل centrfiugal pump يبقي كتر خيرك اويييي


----------



## rabieali (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .... ومشكور على مجهودك


----------



## هادي الصخري (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ..وحقق امانيك ... انه على ذلك قدير ...نعم المولى ونعم النصير


----------



## mrabieco (5 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة عايز NFPA 20 Handbook ضرورى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## sd_zh (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*مشكوووور...بارك الله فيك*


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## yasoooo2005 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## ahmed_mos3d (7 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fabregas (15 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ الكريم مشكور على المعلومات و الجهد القيم ز لكن اريد ان اطلب منك جداول اختيار ابعاد الاسطوانات و طول التمدد و ضغوط التشغيل . وشكرا


----------



## asertaym (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير...واضافه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## halacivil (8 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و زادكم من فضله و علمه و توفيقه


----------



## عاطف ماضى (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السناري1981 (13 يناير 2013)

_*شكرا الاخ العزيز وبارك الله فيك مع دوام التوفيق انشاء الله*_


----------



## عمر بن رحال (28 يناير 2013)

وفق الله الجميع ونفع بكم .


----------



## عمر بن رحال (10 يوليو 2013)

يرفع للفائدة .


----------



## angel6111978 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## yousefegyp (27 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## توفيق أحمد الباجور (27 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الصوفى1 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الناس


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## عوض مبارك (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيرا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## عمر بن رحال (22 مايو 2014)

وإياكم جميعًا .


----------

